# Changnienia amoena



## Hakone (Oct 6, 2012)

Changnienia amoena season


A terrestrial plant. Pseudobulbus underground. Alt. 700 – 1100 m. Distribution: Anhui, Zhejiang, Jiangxi, Hubei, Hunan and Sichuan.


----------

